# Lost Default Numbers



## xZippy (Jan 12, 2008)

The card I have is an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT.  A while ago I accidentally saved over the Default profile with the wrong numbers.  Is there anyway I can find those default numbers again?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2008)

Profile in what, CCC? Ati Tool? Modded Bios?


----------



## xZippy (Jan 12, 2008)

Profile in ATITool.  By the way, is a 60°C bad for a card temperature?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2008)

You should have one that says Default that cannot be modified. What version of ATI Tool?

You should fill out your System Specs (in UserCP, fill out, then check the box to show).

On the temps, is that Idle or Load? Depending on the card it could be fine...my vid card idles around 50C in my current case, it was closer to 60C idle in my last case and supposedly is guarenteed by ATI to last 10 years at 100C. Depends on the hardware as all have different specs and ratings.

If you want good answers, give good info to re-inforce your questions. Check the guide link in my sig for a better idea of how better ask a question and get a better answer. 

But I'm sure in a few posts we'll have the answers you'll need!


----------



## xZippy (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I edited my system specs section.  That's all the information I can find for now, I'll try to find more later.  But is that enough information to tell?

Edit: And I'm using ATITool version .27 beta 3.  I'd like to use version .26 but it says my core and mem speed are -1MHz and the control window keeps loading forever.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2008)

I cant believe your psu is only 250watts

Those default no.s/clocks should be what your card runs at stock,so you cant lose them.When its running stock,those are your default no.s/clocks.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 12, 2008)

Run gpu-z and post a screenshot


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 12, 2008)

Just uninstall ati-tool and reinstall it again so the default profile will be restored


----------



## xZippy (Jan 12, 2008)

Check this attachment, I swear those defaults were not 800 and 700 before, and the uninstall thing doesn't work.  I do remember accidentally hitting "save" when the profile was on the default and the numbers changed.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.visiontek.com/products/cards/retail/2600XT_AGP_512.html

Those are the correct speeds. The product page says 800MHz core and 1400MHz memory, but that's the DDR speed so GPU-Z will report it as 700MHz. No problems at all.


----------



## xZippy (Jan 12, 2008)

So...  Using ATITool for me is pointless then?  I set the speeds in that program to be 816MHz for the core, and 730MHz for the memory.


----------

